# Generac PP5000T



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have an old Generac PP5000T portable generator that I use as emergency back-up for essentials. It's been very reliable and fairly trouble free over the years. 
Ever since I've had it I have wondered if it was a brush or brushless genset. I have looked at the exploded parts view and have not been able to find a listing for brushes?

I was hoping some of you who have a lot more knowledge then I can help me determine if this genset uses brushes or is brushless. I have attached the exploded view and parts list. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Brushed generator*

Hello,

I have seen in the user's manual:

http://www.arkansas-ope.com/GENERAC_GEN_IPL_01306-0

Page 13 , electrical schematic, that it has a set of brushes, comming from the rectifier via wires (1 -) and (4+).

Regards


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Pp5000*

Thanks for the response, after reading your reply I realized that when I listed the model number for my genset I put PP5000T, however it's not a PP5000T as posted my genset is a PP5000, my apologies.

I have looked at the manual for the PP5000T genset and it does show and list brushes for the PP5000T. The PP5000 doesn't list brushes in the parts list. I have attached the schematic for my PP5000.

Again my apologies for giving incorrect model number.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Brushless*

Hi wml52,

I'm happy that you have cleared your doubts, here we can see how important is a T. It was a pleasure.

Regards.


----------



## Msdroho (Aug 20, 2020)

I have an issue. Have a pp5000T. Recently quit making power. Removed bearing cover and found 2 pieces of broken plastic. Pic below Not sure what they are. Also realized the brush assembly/rectifier was cracked. Replaced assembly but now only getting a fluctuation of 50-60 volts. Any thoughts?


----------

